# Boot Animations @ 1024x768, Spaceballs & Army of Darkness (1)



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Android Adventurers

Here are a few Boot Animations designed for the HP TouchPad @ 1024x768.

Info:
-I've tested this out with the HP Touchpad running Android with CyanogenMod 9.
-Use @ your own risk!
-This is not a flashable zip file.
-Do Not install Via Clockworkmod, It's been tested using Boot Animation Changer Pro.
-The Standard replacing the original Boot Animation with my zip file named "Bootanimation.zip" works. Navigate to (from Root dir) System/Media using EStrongs File Explorer (With Root Privledges).. and replace the "Bootanimation.zip" file.

ES File Explorer
https://play.google....droid.pop&hl=en

Boot Animation Changer Pro
https://play.google....hangerpro&hl=en

Spaceballs:

Download:
http://www.mediafire...0t53wtd14hw21ot






Army of Darkness:

Download:
http://www.mediafire...81rmd932a1f2fjr

[media]http://youtu.be/j7ywCUK5h0w


----------

